# Bild an Pfad ausrichten



## gilldex (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Bild (eine Banane) die ich extrahiert und verkleinert habe an einen Pfad ausrichten. Der Pfad ist eigentlich ein Text. Jetzt möchte ich dass die Banane auf den Pfad verteilt wird. Klar kann ich das auch von Hand machen, aber ich möchte dass die Banane auf dem Pfad nach dem Zufallsprinzip angeordnet wird. Das ist von Hand leider so nicht zu 100% möglich. Kann ich das Objekt also automatisch Random auf den Pfad legen?

Ich danke für eine Antwort


----------



## McAce (23. Februar 2006)

Du kannst die Banane als Pinselspitze definieren 
Dann nimmst du denn Pinsel und wählst als Wekzeugspitze die Banane
jetzt kannst du in den Pinseleigenschaften die Streuung usw definieren.

Dann nimmst du wieder das Pfadwerkzeug rechtsklick auf den Pfad dort  
wählst du dann Pfadkontur füllen dann den Pinsel wählen und schon hast 
du die Banane am Pfad ausgerichtet.




Bei Fragen du weißt wo du mich findest

McAce


----------



## gilldex (23. Februar 2006)

Ja danke, aber leider ist auf diese weisse meine Banane nicht mehr farbig, sondern hald die Pinselfarbe. Das ist nicht der Sinn und darum habe ich das ganze mit Pattern versucht. Dort gibt es jedoch das Problem dass die Pattern unterschiedlich stark sind. Leider weiss ich nicht wie mann alle auf volle Sichtbarkeit bringt.


----------



## McAce (24. Februar 2006)

Sorry ich habe jetzt mal die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten getestet leider mit mäßigem
Erfolg. Ich würd das jetzt manuell machen.

Wer weiß vielleicht hat ja noch wer ne Idee.

McAcew


----------



## der_Jan (24. Februar 2006)

Du könntest dir Artweaver runterladen, das ist kostenlos, und damit geht das glaub ich ganz gut.


----------

